# Ever's announcement!!!!



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi all

Well I thought I had bet let you all know my latest......

..............................

...............................................................

Less than a month after the devastating results in the fight for bambam, we were told of a possible link with another baby but anxious to find out it would be another competitive matching......................

after our meeting with the sw's yesterday..................................

 we are jumping for joy! Today we've had the call that we've been longing for.

We have been matched with this little baby................................

_*She*_ is almost 6 months old and sounds sooooooo adorable! (I haven't decided on her "screen" name yet so I will let you know!!)

I am still in shock I think. We kept this all under wraps for the first time from everyone. It obviously paid off!!!
We are chuffed to little pieces!!!! And can't believe how lucky we are to be expecting our second daughter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We aren't expecting to go to panel until May time so she might be 9/10 months before we meet her, but OMG! It feels like all our birthdays and christmases have come at once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

      

A very happy and excited mummy, daddy and dd ever xxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Woo Hoo....such brilliant news Ever, enjoy celebrating!
CONGRATULATIONS!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

OMG OMG OMG   

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Ever. Sooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you hun. Mummy to 2 special girls.  

        

PBMX


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Ever

WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Fanbloomingtastic news!

Over the moon for you

Love

Mez
xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

fantastic news 

congratulations

xx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Congratulations Ever,

Soon you will be a mummy to 2 precious girls  

Fiona


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Hooray!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

weh hey
faberoooony positoooony

great news hun i am delighted for you

LB
X


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Ever thats blooming fantastic news hun, congratulations to you all

pam xx


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Ever, Congratulations.  I'm so happy for you & your family hun.  

xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Ever,
I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just fantastic news,
Love and best wishes JD x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Awww, haven't been able to get on here for ages, but what a lovely first post to read.  Fantastic Ever... many many congrats.

Bea was the same age when we were matched with her... so so lucky... well done you.

C xxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Ever & DH & DD  - Yaahooo, congratulations, its such wonderful news          .  
Love
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

WOW !!!

Fantastic news Ever, really pleased to hear that 

Another princess   is on her way  
x


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

excellent news for you    well done
enjoy your future and cherish every bit 
so lovely to hear sucess stories 
best wishes
rosie xxxxxxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations Ever.

Love
Welshy


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Fantastic news Ever

So happy for you DH, your daughter and daughter to be 

love

Camilla


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Fandabbydozy!!! Brilliant news Ever, can't wait to hear more.

Congratulations to you and your family   

Cindy


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Ever.
Love
OT x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Awwwww so pleased for you all  

Congratulations  

Kimmy xxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Oh Ever I am so pleased to read this message, another DD how wonderful!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

congratulations ever................such wonderful exciting news

HHH & BBB


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwww, thanks sooooo much for all your lovely messages!  

We saw our first pics of DD#2 this morning and we melted! She is soooo gorgeous! No words can describe how cute and scrummy she looks!!!
Because our sw emailed the photos we've been struggling to get them copied onto a disc, in the end hubbie has been out and bought photo paper and we've just produced our first pictures that I can touch and carry around with me!!!

We are still trying to keep it hush hush at the moment, it's extremely difficult!! 
I've been at work this afternoon humming tunes, and smiling broadly at people   without letting it slip (I don't know how!!). Our aim is to surprise our mums next Sunday with the best Mothers Day pressie of all, the news of their 2nd granddaughter! Extra grandma cards have been bought, and we'll allow a photo of newbie to fall out as they open them, and watch their faces as they realise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hoping it happens like that anyway!!!  

We are having a week away and what a week it'll be!!!! We can relax soooo much now! So much to look forward to and to plan for! We couldn't resist buying our new baby her first things this morning!!!!
Ooooh, I feel all goosy talking about it!  

A very happy and proud mummy to be, (and daddy!) who honestly cannot wait to get our hands on her!!!!
Now we've got her photos, we won't be able to think much past her little face until we see her in the flesh!


 x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ever and expanding family  

really great news.

       

lots of love camly xxxx


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh Ever, that is sooooo wonderful. I love your plans to surprise the Grandmas. I wish I had been able to contain myself enough to do something special like that, but there was no hope. I can do nothing but wear my heart on my sleeve and had to tell them every little thing as it happened. Well done for managing to contain yourself for so long!

sundog
x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

ever

congrats - what wonderful news  

ritz


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Everhopeful

That is wonderful news - Congratulation, that will be a lovely suprise for the granmother's next sunday, if you can keep SHHHH for that long.

Can i ask you did you go through a VA or LA, we are having our 01st counselling visit with SW from S.D's VA 06th March, just wondered who would be the best to go with.

Take care

crazybabe


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Ever

What absolutely fantastic news    

Big congrats to you and your family

Lynn x


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Congratulations ever thats the best news,love the mothers day idea.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats! to you all xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

fab news ever...it was meant to work out this way 
aw there'll be tears all round on mothers day!

kj x


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Ever,
CONGRATULATIONS on your wonderful news!        

I'm thrilled to bits for you! Mummy to 2 gorgeous girls! Hope time flies by and she is with us and the rest of your fmaily as soon as possible!

Congrats again
lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Ever,

Love the mothers day story, just don't know how you are managing to keep it under your hat till then, you will be bursting with joy.

PBMx


----------



## rebeccas (Oct 26, 2005)

Ever

Yippppeeeee!!!!!  What fantastic news   You must be so chuffed!!  

Love

Rebecca x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Every

How are things with you, are you still going for the suprise for mother's day?

I had an email from one of the local councils today, they are having an info evening tomorrow, but it is a bit short notice, I asked what age children and how many they have placed within this lasy year, they have placed appro 15 children the youngest 18 mths and the oldest 4 years, we have our 01st meeting with SW from St. D next thursday so I hope that will go well - Who did you go with LA or VA, I have been told that the VA are quicker than LA is this right, any info would be appreciated.

Good luck lovely

Love

crazybabe


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi all
I'm back from hols, and we've had a lovely time!

Just to update you, we know that we are booked on matching panel on 8th May!!!!

Does anyone know how likely it is to start intros and have placement before end of the month??
(We were matched and had placement within 3 weeks with Little Miss)

Any ideas

Still very very excited and bursting for Sunday to arrive then I dont have to keep it in anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Ever,

Hope tomorrow is very special for you all, have a great day.

I would think intos should start asap. you may just have to wait a week after panel for decision maker, saying that we did not, panel was on 1st of Nov, intros statred on the 5th Pinky was home by 12th,so you never know you could easily have  your 2nd daughter and baby sister home by the end of the month, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

PBMxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ever

I just want to say I hope you have a lovely day tomorrow telling the parents and inlaws your news, it must be so lovely for you, ca you please tell me would is involved with the medicals we need to have for adoption, we have Sw comming in Thursday from St. D and when I went to see my gp on thurday I asked if we could have a discount for the medicals when we need them fo adoption process but he said it all depends on what the SW whats done, just to prepare myself really as I believe that the SW will ask us to sign form ready for CRB checks when she comes to see us thursday and things will begin hopefully from there.

Thanks

Have a lovely day mothering Sunday

Love

Crazybabe


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi crazybabe

I think medical costs vary from one gp to another. On our first process, my dh didn't pay a penny for his, as his gp was feeling generous.
This second time, however, we both had to pay full pops. 
Medicals are so not a big deal. I remember getting so pent up with worry before both of mine, but it was just being weighed and measured (height), blood pressure check, reflexes checked, gp had a feel around my tummy (just checking that there was no lumps or bumps), and I also had a breast check with my female gp the 2nd time (male gp didnt ask to do that at the first medical).
Really nothing to worry about.
Your social worker will write to your gps, regarding needing a medical for adoption, and then once the gps have received the forms, you make an appointment as usual. Mine took quite a while last time, as the gp was very thorough in filling in her form while I waited in the surgery! I think they warned me to allow an hour for the medical (more like half an hour, and 20mins of that was form filling and waiting around).
CRB's again is just a form that your sw will fill out for you.

All the best 

x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ever

Thanks for the information, hope your looking forward to tomorrow.   

love

crazybabe


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

OMG! What a day!!!

Went round and saw my parents first, and they took it really well and were very surprised and happy, just as I'd expected.
After lunch was another matter altogether. We then visited parents-in-law and my stomach was churning with nerves!!! I knew how excitable and over joyed they'd be, so I was so excited about sharing this news with them.
MIL noticed straight away that she had 2 cards with "Nanna" on the front and assumed both were from DD. I had my brother-in-law starting his stories of romancing a new partner last night, with dh next to me half listening to him, and half watching in what order the cards were being opened! By this time DD and her cousins were running riot and FIL was in the kitchen making a brew... and she opened _the_ important envelope first!!!
It was a card from granddaughter on the front and inside I'd written "SURPRISE!" with love from XXXXX (new baby's name), she clicked straight away and her eyes nearly bulged out of her head with shock  and then I told her to turn the page of the card and she saw the pic of her new granddaughter for the 1st time! She could hardly contain herself!!!! 
She jumped up and wrapped her arms around us, and wanted all the details, of when and how etc!!

That's it now, everyone from the postman to the window cleaner'll know about our news!
Cat's out of the bag! Oooh, now I just have to break the news, very gently, to my boss at work! Wish me luck!!

x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ever

I am so happy for you that your was able to share your lovely suprise to parent s and inlaws, I was thinking about you and how things went when I was having my lunch today, we got our 01st visit with SW from St.D on thursday and to be honest I am looking forward to it, I just have a good feeling about it for some reason, I have been told by various people on the adoption thread that Diane the SW is a very nice lady and very understanding, not like the other we had recently from LA, I hope we won't have to wait to long to get approved I am so looking forward to becomming a mum, it will be so lovely to have a child by mother's day next year,  .

When the SW 01st visited you did she/he tell you how many children and the ages that were waiting at the time or give any indications.

Well, I will speak to you later okay hun. Aw how old is the child your adopting and it is a boy or girl?

Take care

crazybabe


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ever

What a lovely post!  So good to hear your surprised worked out, I'm amazed that you managed to keep it a secret  though!

Good luck with your boss.

Love
OT x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ever

Sorry I made a Bo-Bo I just realised that I asked you if you were adopting a boy or girl and thought why are you asking this as in your post you mentioned about in the card had on it from your grandaughter - Silly me 


Aw and good luck with your boss

Take care

crazybabe


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Ever what a gorgeous post wonderful!!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

It is an absolutly beautiful post  

Im so glad you have had such a wonderful day - what a lovely story to be able to tell in years to come.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Ever

So glad yesterday went well. I bet you are now on count down till your new daughter comes home.

PBMx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw how fab ever, i'm all teary imagining the picture...enjoy telling the world your special news 

kj x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

So lovely to read your post Ever, I'm sure that it made the day extra special for all your family...matching will be here before you know it!
Viva
X


----------

